# I'm making about $2,000 a week. Am I in danger ?



## Annunaki

HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?

Anyone familiar with such a thing?

I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## UberProphet?

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been Makin a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and half now with uber.
> 
> Please advice . Thanks.


My best advice is that you quit your Mumbai based internet job posting company propaganda, actually move to Toronto and get a job with the city sewage department. Your current job will be all the reference you need to establish your experience in handling excrement.


----------



## Annunaki

UberProphet? said:


> My best advice is that you quit your Mumbai based internet job posting company propaganda, actually move to Toronto and get a job with the city sewage department. Your current job will be all the reference you need to establish your experience in handling excrement.


Lol .. hater ...


----------



## wb6vpm

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been Makin a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drice uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money ?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing ?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advice . Thanks.


Screenshots of both pay summaries and ride lists or it didn't happen...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I believe it,

First of all he's talking about making $1,900-$2,000 Canadian..

So that's like $400ish less just converting the numbers to US.

So now we are looking at $1,500 a week.

Second.. UberX rates there are 81c PER KILOMETER

That's about 63c US per kilometer..


That's a great rate... that's about $1.08 US per mile *assuming i can do math* with USD 81c a mile going to the driver.

So they are getting solid rates there in Toronto.

On top of that he's in a major A-rank city in terms of being an old school taxi city (on the level of Chicago or Boston)


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Post seems braggadocios rather than info seeking to me. But I’ll bite. OP doesn’t need to worry. The newbie honeymoon will end soon. Income, ride frequency and distance will drop. Then we’ll see posts like, “gee I used do so much better.”


----------



## tohunt4me

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been Makin a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drice uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money ?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing ?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advice . Thanks.


Uber TERMINATES THEIR BEST DRIVERS.

EXAMINE THEIR TRACK RECORD.


----------



## wb6vpm

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I believe it,
> 
> First of all he's talking about making $1,900-$2,000 Canadian..
> 
> So that's like $400ish less just converting the numbers to US.
> 
> So now we are looking at $1,500 a week.
> 
> Second.. UberX rates there are 81c PER KILOMETER
> 
> That's aboot 63c US per kilometer..
> 
> That's a great rate... that's about $1.08 US per mile *assuming i can do math* with USD 81c a mile going to the driver.
> 
> So they are getting solid rates there in Torronto.
> 
> On top of that he's in a major A-rank city in terms of being an old school taxi city (on the level of Chicago or Boston)


Troll, your math is pretty close, the per mile rate is more like $1.01-1.02 USD gross, (approximately 1.61 KM per mile), which after Ubers 25% cut, works out to approximately $0.76 USD per mile take home. These numbers are pretty reasonably in line with most large markets (i.e., here in Los Angeles it is $0.96 gross per mile, $0.72 take home per mile)

Also, don't forget, I'm betting that the gross income he is listing includes his HST/GST payments from the pax via Uber that he will have to submit to the CRA quarterly/annually.


----------



## Primeonly27

Your a fool for thinking this way. The right way to think is I want to pay more in taxes every year. It means your making more too every year.


----------



## wb6vpm

Primeonly27 said:


> Your a fool for thinking this way. The right way to think is I want to pay more in taxes every year. It means your making more too every year.


Not sure what your point was, or who this was directed at (although getting clarification on who it was directed at might allow it to make more sense)


----------



## Mista T

Annunaki said:


> Please advise . Thanks.


My advice? If you really are banking that much consistently, you should shut your mouth. The more people think that drivers make big money, the faster your market will be flooded with too many drivers.

Smile silently, and save for the inevitable car troubles.


----------



## Primeonly27

wb6vpm said:


> Not sure what your point was, or who this was directed at (although getting clarification on who it was directed at might allow it to make more sense)


Annunaki anyone who is scared they may have to pay more in taxes cuz they are working hard and making money is a fool. So you make no money guess what you pay no taxes. If I had to pay 1 million in taxes it would mean that I can afford it and hopefully I would be making 2 or 3 million.


----------



## UberSucker

You should get yourself an Uber tattoo


----------



## newdriverintown

Uber needs to stop misleading and falsely advertising drivers here. If he doesn't show screenshots, then yeah. Didn't happen. And it wouldn't be in the best interest of Uber to fire the best drivers. They're just giving Uber more money.


----------



## steveK2016

Primeonly27 said:


> Your a fool for thinking this way. The right way to think is I want to pay more in taxes every year. It means your making more too every year.


I agree with this sentiment. People are happy they dont make enough with uber that they pay no taxes. That means they earned less than 50c a mile. Id rather earn over a dollar a mile and owe taxes!


----------



## 7Miles

Here in San Diego per mile is $1.16 yet I am far from not just $2000 but from $1000 per week.
And I am old timer, so Uber and Lyft take only 20% from me.


----------



## 7Miles

Let’s say he works all 7 Days a week. That’s $285 a Day.
Considering he works somewhere else, he can’t have too many rides but for the sake of the argument let’s say he manages to get 15 rides a day . That’s still $19 average per each ride .
Where can I sign up for a Canadian Uber that gives me on average $19 per ride ? Each ride $19 on average!


----------



## Driver2448

7Miles said:


> Let's say he works all 7 Days a week. That's $285 a Day.
> Considering he works somewhere else, he can't have too many rides but for the sake of the argument let's say he manages to get 15 rides a day . That's still $19 average per each ride .
> Where can I sign up for a Canadian Uber that gives me on average $19 per ride ? Each ride $19 on average!


Same. I'm lucky enough to get $5 ride lol!


----------



## Jayjay9317

UberProphet? said:


> My best advice is that you quit your Mumbai based internet job posting company propaganda, actually move to Toronto and get a job with the city sewage department. Your current job will be all the reference you need to establish your experience in handling excrement.


Funny as hell


----------



## Sueuber

What a jerk ?$2000 a week?


----------



## Trunkcorpse

kc ub'ing! said:


> Unnecessary.


Because he's already there?


----------



## gofry

Sorry, there's no way you're making $2000 a week, Canadian dollars or otherwise. Why do drivers post these fantasies? Low self-esteem?


----------



## Kodyhead

Primeonly27 said:


> Annunaki anyone who is scared they may have to pay more in taxes cuz they are working hard and making money is a fool. So you make no money guess what you pay no taxes. If I had to pay 1 million in taxes it would mean that I can afford it and hopefully I would be making 2 or 3 million.


That's why I don't want to win the Powerball or mega millions lottery right now. The taxes


----------



## Cableguynoe

gofry said:


> Why do drivers post these fantasies? Low self-esteem?


because he's not a driver


----------



## Particle In A Box

I’ve never made $2000 in a week driving. I probably could if I wanted to, but then I’d have to take a few days off.


----------



## 2Cents

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U

7Miles said:


> Here in San Diego per mile is $1.16 yet I am far from not just $2000 but from $1000 per week.
> And I am old timer, so Uber and Lyft take only 20% from me.


that's a "me too" the OP must be another Uber shill


----------



## moJohoJo

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


NICE TRY, UBER EMPLOYEE BUT YOUR FULL OF IT .


----------



## 2Cents

Sueuber said:


> What a jerk ?$2000 a week?


That's what they pay their corporate employees.
Think about that the next time you take an entitled Millenial who asks to use your aux cord and then gets out of your vehicle slams your door with out tipping you and you look at your $3.24 pay out for that ride.

#fübrn


----------



## wildcoyote

Take it easy on the person, it's possible. I agree we need to make more, but you can make 200-300 a day. You can also do 200+ trips a week if you choose to.












I'm not happy with Uber, but being part time for me, it is fun and pays for me to play.


----------



## bsliv

wildcoyote said:


> Take it easy on the person, it's possible. I agree we need to make more, but you can make 200-300 a day. You can also do 200+ trips a week if you choose to.
> View attachment 191329
> View attachment 191330
> I'm not happy with Uber, but being part time for me, it is fun and pays for me to play.


Your gross is almost $1700 Canadian. 206 rides in a week is very impressive. $18.81/hr gross ain't to shabby either, especially considering the number of hours. But, estimated 20 mph and $0.30 a mile as a to drive (hopefully both high estimates), brings the net to $12.81/hr. Still comparatively good.


----------



## wildcoyote

bsliv said:


> Your gross is almost $1700 Canadian. 206 rides in a week is very impressive. $18.81/hr gross ain't to shabby either, especially considering the number of hours. But, estimated 20 mph and $0.30 a mile as a to drive (hopefully both high estimates), brings the net to $12.81/hr. Still comparatively good.


Recalculation of the average MPH comes out around 31MPH. When I'm stopped I turn the pickup off. I take no trips further than a few minutes (no more than 1.5 miles) away from me to minimize deadhead. Some of that time that the app is on, I'm walking the dog or making phone calls to customers putting orders in or working for my business so it isn't free time. I always remember I can deny a ride if I need to if I'm busy, so I take advantage of that and don't slow down. I say all this to basically say, I may be online that long, but there may be 10-20 hours that I was making money doing something else, so it isn't horrible. I would say that 20-30 hours are dead time, that I'm logged on, but not receiving requests.

So 50 hours at 31 comes out to 1551 miles @ .3 = 465. 1340-465=875 net. at 50 hours is about 17/hour. I look at the real numbers, I also probably made another 2-3K dollars from business work while ubering. Pick your poison. So if I say for a total of 2500+875=3375 for 70 hours...my time doing uber comes out to 50/hour in real terms including the down time.

Use every second to your advantage.


----------



## Drizzle

Why are these images cropped so weird? Do you drive a truck? I doubt anyone gets 200+ rides a week. 30 rides a day, I average 2 an hour. You also said its part time and that you worked 71 hours in a week, wtf dude?


----------



## wildcoyote

Drizzle said:


> Why are these images cropped so weird? Do you drive a truck? I doubt anyone gets 200+ rides a week. 30 rides a day, I average 2 an hour. You also said its part time and that you worked 71 hours in a week, wtf dude?


Yes I drive a 3/4 ton diesel pickup, I do over 200 rides a week and yes 71 hours is part time when you own a business. I put in close to 18-20 hours a day into working (uber, helping others and my business). Boredom is a killer, I'd rather better myself than watch TV. I also get 3-4 trips an hour, 6 if it is super busy. Want to be a millionaire and then retire at 45, work for it. I'm on track to retire at 43 (and by retire I mean, buy 5000 acres and about 4000 cattle and farm equipment and do what I want to do for the rest of my life.)


----------



## saucy05

Why is it hard to imagine that there are people out there that have no life and are willing to drive 18 hours a day 7 days week? 

I have issues with people who boast about their unattainable earning per hour instead.


----------



## Drizzle

Bc you can't even be on the platform for 18 hours. It's not beneficial to inflate the numbers when we fight so hard for every penny we get from the evil company taking 50-80% of our fares. Why lie about that? We saw a pic of 72 hours $ 1300. 2k impossible. No pics it didnt happen.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Yes you are in danger of possibly lying.


----------



## Drizzle

I bet you he has a 15 inch dick and ubers in a monster truck that gets 60 mpg and is not a virgin.


----------



## wildcoyote

saucy05 said:


> Why is it hard to imagine that there are people out there that have no life and are willing to drive 18 hours a day 7 days week?
> 
> I have issues with people who boast about their unattainable earning per hour instead.


Uber is what I do when I'm not on the phone, fine dining or scouting customers or farming. If I turn that app on, I might be an hour away from the city heading to the city (since I live an hour from the city I uber in, but stay with my gf at times in the city.) I'm not claiming to be a miracle driver and I'm definitely not, but I'm just trying to give the guy a chance, with the rate here $0.76/mile, trust me it takes a lot of surge or a lot of driving in general. I'm conditioned to drive 800 miles a day from truck driving, now doing a few hundred a day is a kick in the bucket.



Drizzle said:


> Bc you can't even be on the platform for 18 hours. It's not beneficial to inflate the numbers when we fight so hard for every penny we get from the evil company taking 50-80% of our fares. Why lie about that? We saw a pic of 72 hours $ 1300. 2k impossible. No pics it didnt happen.


I'm not sure where you got the hours online info, but I had it on for 21 hours in a 24 time period (0000-0000 hours). When people ask me about uber, I tell them my taxes say I'm losing money doing this. I don't want more people to join, the sad part is, it's true. It drives me mad knowing that uber takes what they do, for one a driving contractor in the commercial world makes about 80% of what they earned, WE SHOULD TOO! This is our choice to drive and if it wasn't for the fact that I really enjoy it and it does pay for ALL the miles I put on the pickup, not just the uber ones, I wouldn't do it. McDonald's is probably hiring and they give benefits and 10/hr if you need a job. Personally, I'm just minimizing my taxable income and minimizing expenses in the time that is available.



1.5xorbust said:


> Yes you are in danger of possibly lying.


Yes, 1613 dollars a week consistently would be a lot of work, but in a town where a dollar a mile+ would be possible, it doesn't seem unlikely if you are willing to work your ass off.

Uber isn't a good full time occupation unless you have a hybrid or electric car, even then though, it can wreak havoc on a vehicle just because of the miles. I put 2000 a week for the most part on my pickup if I'm doing uber or not, it's the cost of business, uber just let's me to pocket more when uncle sam comes knocking.


----------



## Uber's Guber

gofry said:


> Sorry, there's no way you're making $2000 a week, Canadian dollars or otherwise. Why do drivers post these fantasies? Low self-esteem?


Probably not a driver who posted this. This was probably posted by somebody from Corporate in an attempt to lure more suckers into driving.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Uber's Guber said:


> Probably not a driver who posted this. This was probably posted by somebody from Corporate in an attempt to lure more suckers into driving.


Yeah corporate comes up with some funky names for its shills.


----------



## goneubering

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


New members have all the fun!!!!


----------



## wildcoyote

goneubering said:


> New members have all the fun!!!!


 Wait till ball joints, tie rod ends and wheel bearings are needing replaced! He will have all sorts of fun!!!!!!! On my POS Dodge, it's a yearly ritual, thank goodness the brakes last 200K with the diesel exhaust brake and a stick shift. Oh, I forgot ****** flushes and if there's a diff, the fluid for that. If I do ball joints myself it is 4 hours labor with free parts doing it myself, but if a shop does it, $2K. Oh, water pump and serpentine, AC service....the list never stops. Got to spend it to make it.

It's too bad Uber just couldn't be honest and show that on taxes, you lose money, but that would ruin their business model. They already are shooting themselves in the foot, the lower my rate is, the less distance I will drive to pick somebody up. 5 miles is deadhead break even on a min fare, which is the best money you're gonna make outside of surge. I don't go more than 1.5 miles just so I can make a profit, before taxes.


----------



## Skorpio

He probably drive 15+ hours/day.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

wildcoyote said:


> Yes I drive a 3/4 ton diesel pickup, I do over 200 rides a week and yes 71 hours is part time when you own a business. I put in close to 18-20 hours a day into working (uber, helping others and my business). Boredom is a killer, I'd rather better myself than watch TV. I also get 3-4 trips an hour, 6 if it is super busy. Want to be a millionaire and then retire at 45, work for it. I'm on track to retire at 43 (and by retire I mean, buy 5000 acres and about 4000 cattle and farm equipment and do what I want to do for the rest of my life.)


Lots of interesting data points here. 18-20 hours/day is extremely unhealthy. Has nothing to do with boredom, but year after year of 4-6 hours/sleep night is demonstrably bad for your health.

To buy 5000 acres basically anywhere plus 4000 cattle is going to cost a huge amount of money (well more than the $1M goal you have at 45 years old). Also managing a 4000 head of cattle even with lots of help is going to require a lot of attention.


----------



## wildcoyote

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Lots of interesting data points here. 18-20 hours/day is extremely unhealthy. Has nothing to do with boredom, but year after year of 4-6 hours/sleep night is demonstrably bad for your health.
> 
> To buy 5000 acres basically anywhere plus 4000 cattle is going to cost a huge amount of money (well more than the $1M goal you have at 45 years old). Also managing a 4000 head of cattle even with lots of help is going to require a lot of attention.


If your body wakes you up after 4 hours, what can you do? Doctor says I'm lucky and should be thankful I'm happy that I can do it, everything checks out.

5000 acres is about 22.5 million in this area, I will be renting a lot of it up front, but eventually buying. 4000 head of cattle is a drop in a bucket. If I can manage 13000 on my own, 4000 will be a breeze. Calving season will be hectic, but bundle up and spend the nights in the pasture with your cows and pay attention. Have to start somewhere, I might expand to as many as possible if I can. If I can avoid setting foot inside the house, I will.


----------



## moJohoJo

Liar . Uber does not just take out 25 % commission . It's up to 80 % commission now, especially on shorter trips . They drastically increased their cut just as soon as Uber allowded tipping .



Sueuber said:


> What a jerk ?$2000 a week?


$2,000 a week .............. LOL . WHAT A LIAR !!!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Sueuber said:


> What a jerk ?$2000 a week?


Why is he a jerk? Im in chicago and between uber and lyft i generally make 1500 1750 a week. If he is working his a$$ off like me and is in a good market he could be making that much. I don' have any idea why someone would say uber fires good hard working drivers. My weekly quests seem to have been going down. This weekend i got $50 for 50 rides.. anyone else?


----------



## moJohoJo

I ADVISE YOU TO JUMP IN A LAKE AND TAKE ALL YOUR B.S/ WITH YOU .



7Miles said:


> Here in San Diego per mile is $1.16 yet I am far from not just $2000 but from $1000 per week.
> And I am old timer, so Uber and Lyft take only 20% from me.


Up to 80 % commission is taken from me . 20% and your lying .



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why is he a jerk? Im in chicago and between uber and lyft i generally make 1500 1750 a week. If he is working his a$$ off like me and is in a good market he could be making that much. I don' have any idea why someone would say uber fires good hard working drivers. My weekly quests seem to have been going down. This weekend i got $50 for 50 rides.. anyone else?


$1,500 to $1750.00 a week ? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Txraider08

moJohoJo said:


> I ADVISE YOU TO JUMP IN A LAKE AND TAKE ALL YOUR B.S/ WITH YOU .
> 
> Up to 80 % commission is taken from me . 20% and your lying .
> 
> $1,500 to $1750.00 a week ? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


according to my 1099 I made over $8000 in November, I'm ****ed


----------



## corniilius

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


Good for you. Want a cookie? Enjoy that sleep deprovation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

moJohoJo said:


> I ADVISE YOU TO JUMP IN A LAKE AND TAKE ALL YOUR B.S/ WITH YOU .
> 
> Up to 80 % commission is taken from me . 20% and your lying .
> 
> $1,500 to $1750.00 a week ? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


I don't know what you are laughing about. If you're making more great for you. If you're making less you should go to a better market and do more hours....


----------



## Happy99

Trunkcorpse said:


> Because he's already there?


I would like for people to share what their average dollar per hour figure comes out to be. For example if you choose to work from 6 AM to 12 PM you usually make this amount



wildcoyote said:


> Yes I drive a 3/4 ton diesel pickup, I do over 200 rides a week and yes 71 hours is part time when you own a business. I put in close to 18-20 hours a day into working (uber, helping others and my business). Boredom is a killer, I'd rather better myself than watch TV. I also get 3-4 trips an hour, 6 if it is super busy. Want to be a millionaire and then retire at 45, work for it. I'm on track to retire at 43 (and by retire I mean, buy 5000 acres and about 4000 cattle and farm equipment and do what I want to do for the rest of my life.)


4 trips per hour? 5 to 6 minutes to get to the passenger and then six or seven minutes in a very short trip at best you're grossing four dollars because you have to do the same thing three more times within the next 45 minutes so you made $12 in that hour


----------



## wildcoyote

Happy99 said:


> I would like for people to share what their average dollar per hour figure comes out to be. For example if you choose to work from 6 AM to 12 PM you usually make this amount
> 
> 4 trips per hour? 5 to 6 minutes to get to the passenger and then six or seven minutes in a very short trip at best you're grossing four dollars because you have to do the same thing three more times within the next 45 minutes so you made $12 in that hour


I have a limit to how far I drive unless it is surge or long enough to be profitable with the long pickup fee, which is 20 min here.

I drive sporadically, I have a business to run and have to answer phone calls all day (7 days a week). I barely uber that much, at least that's what it feels like.


----------



## Uber315

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


You talked about it now it will be reduced in half.


----------



## luvgurl22

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


They are HATERS.You should only fear God & the IRS,really.Lol.2 Years + of making that & then some each week & no one has flagged me for anything.Actually, i've noticed both companies do favoritism for drivers that have the high ride counts & longevity, so I think we're good.


----------



## angryuberman

UberProphet? said:


> My best advice is that you quit your Mumbai based internet job posting company propaganda, actually move to Toronto and get a job with the city sewage department. Your current job will be all the reference you need to establish your experience in handling excrement.


hjahahahahahahahahahahahahaha good one i agree



7Miles said:


> Here in San Diego per mile is $1.16 yet I am far from not just $2000 but from $1000 per week.
> And I am old timer, so Uber and Lyft take only 20% from me.


look i remember when uber only took 20%... they now take over 50%



1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah corporate comes up with some funky names for its shills.


i call them uber plants and this website is full of em


----------



## Big Wig !!!

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


You forgot to post how much you spend on meth.



luvgurl22 said:


> They are HATERS.You should only fear God & the IRS,really.Lol.2 Years + of making that & then some each week & no one has flagged me for anything.Actually, i've noticed both companies do favoritism for drivers that have the high ride counts & longevity, so I think we're good.


BS, after 2 yrs and almost 9000 rides Uber kicked me off their app for cussing too much.


----------



## Working4peanuts

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


Yes, you're in danger...of needing a new engine within another month or two.

Are you putting on 3000 miles a week? From your numbers it seems like you are. And considering you're averaging $5-6 a ride you're putting a lot of stress on your car.

My advice. Slow down.


----------



## Uberyouber

yea, Canadian money that's funny. BUT remember you are going to have to buy a Japanese transmission....


----------



## luvgurl22

Big Wig !!! said:


> You forgot to post how much you spend on meth.
> 
> BS, after 2 yrs and almost 9000 rides Uber kicked me off their app for cussing too much.


Why would you be "cussing" to begin with? There are better ways to get your point across


----------



## Transporter_011

Not sure why so many people here are doubting the OP. I've made around $2500/wk before through uber working in Houston, tx but that is with a lot of black car/SUV trips.

If this dude is making that on uberX he must be working like 100+ hours a week and gulping down adderall by the handful. Dilly dilly, OP!


----------



## Skorpio




----------



## Trump Economics

UberProphet? said:


> My best advice is that you quit your Mumbai based internet job posting company propaganda, actually move to Toronto and get a job with the city sewage department. Your current job will be all the reference you need to establish your experience in handling excrement.


Lmao!!!!!


----------



## Annunaki

Sueuber said:


> What a jerk ?$2000 a week?


well, i guess you're the JERK ..! LMAO



luvgurl22 said:


> They are HATERS.You should only fear God & the IRS,really.Lol.2 Years + of making that & then some each week & no one has flagged me for anything.Actually, i've noticed both companies do favoritism for drivers that have the high ride counts & longevity, so I think we're good.


See, one thing i found out with most uber drivers , is that they are insanely lazy.! they mostly sit or hang around timhortons and mcdonalds, busy on their phones chatting or whatsapping, then come to complain how they're making peanuts.!

I work smart on uber. i dont put the Cart before the donkey like most of the guys out there. Ive mapped out where, when, and how to work smart. I dont just rush to pick up any ping that comes my way. I dont pick up any rider who has a low rating. Anything less than 4.7 for a rider i stay away. I dont want obnoxious riders in my car..!

here is a screenshot for all those who have been the DOUBTING THOMASES .. :

BTW this is with UBER X . i have a cheap japanese excellent consumption ride...



Big Wig !!! said:


> You forgot to post how much you spend on meth.
> 
> BS, after 2 yrs and almost 9000 rides Uber kicked me off their app for cussing too much.


 i posted it. check it out



Working4peanuts said:


> Yes, you're in danger...of needing a new engine within another month or two.
> 
> Are you putting on 3000 miles a week? From your numbers it seems like you are. And considering you're averaging $5-6 a ride you're putting a lot of stress on your car.
> 
> My advice. Slow down.


Dude, if im making Net about 6,000 a month, why would i even care about stressing a car ? LOL.
Thats why as i said, it needs someone with strategy and brain to play this game. If i have a car that labours and brings forth close to $8,000 a month, i SWEAR i will run it to the ground, and once the engine is KAPUT, i'll just go out there and buy another second hand japanese car for about 7,000 - 9,000 that will last me another 2 years or more, and do the same to it.

as i said, you gotta think smart, and not dumb like many people out there. A car is to be used and if its an asset (something that puts money in your pocket ), then make it labor hard for you.
2012,2013,2014 japanese cars are pretty cheap on kijiji. btw mine is still running strong after putting all those miles on it. I'm still milking it until the well runs dry, then ill donate it to charity 

BTW message me if you wanna make what im making


----------



## goneubering

Annunaki said:


> BTW message me if you wanna make what im making


Fun with Photoshop!! 

But still a very impressive recruiting effort.


----------



## Annunaki

goneubering said:


> Fun with Photoshop!!
> 
> But still a very impressive recruiting effort.


Offcourse , i expected such a reply . LOL im not suprised ...
Keep wining while the smart uber drivers are making serious dough. By the time the sunsets upon your head, youll be crying wolf while those serious will have the last laugh all the way to the bank .

Take this quote home with you if you're smart :
"Anyone Can Start a Race, BUT ONLY THE THOROUGHBRED WILL FINISH - (From The Law Of Success In Sixteen Lessons - Napoleon Hill ) "


----------



## moJohoJo

Annunaki said:


> HI guys , I've been making a gross of about $1900 to $2100 a week for close to a month and a half now with uber. 2 of my colleagues who drive uber have told me that I should slow down , bcoz I'll be a red flag in the eyes of the CRA and they might come hard on me later on.
> So why would I be punished for working hard for my money?
> 
> Anyone familiar with such a thing?
> 
> I spend about $300 a week on gas and I do my oil changes myself and keep the receipts just in case.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


OK, I WILL ADVISE > STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT , ALREADY . I WORK NON STOP ALL DAY AND AFTER EXPENSES IF I'M LUCKY = $8 an hour


----------



## IERide

UberProphet? said:


> My best advice is that you quit your Mumbai based internet job posting company propaganda, actually move to Toronto and get a job with the city sewage department. Your current job will be all the reference you need to establish your experience in handling excrement.


I'm sorry, but i just found this thread and THAT is some funny sh!t !


----------



## So_cal_909760

If you really makin that much why you on here talking about it? FAKE @zz


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Why waste your time posting here? Just keep killing it as usual.


----------



## john1975

Annunaki said:


> well, i guess you're the JERK ..! LMAO
> 
> See, one thing i found out with most uber drivers , is that they are insanely lazy.! they mostly sit or hang around timhortons and mcdonalds, busy on their phones chatting or whatsapping, then come to complain how they're making peanuts.!
> 
> I work smart on uber. i dont put the Cart before the donkey like most of the guys out there. Ive mapped out where, when, and how to work smart. I dont just rush to pick up any ping that comes my way. I dont pick up any rider who has a low rating. Anything less than 4.7 for a rider i stay away. I dont want obnoxious riders in my car..!
> 
> here is a screenshot for all those who have been the DOUBTING THOMASES .. :
> 
> BTW this is with UBER X . i have a cheap japanese excellent consumption ride...
> 
> i posted it. check it out
> 
> Dude, if im making Net about 6,000 a month, why would i even care about stressing a car ? LOL.
> Thats why as i said, it needs someone with strategy and brain to play this game. If i have a car that labours and brings forth close to $8,000 a month, i SWEAR i will run it to the ground, and once the engine is KAPUT, i'll just go out there and buy another second hand japanese car for about 7,000 - 9,000 that will last me another 2 years or more, and do the same to it.
> 
> as i said, you gotta think smart, and not dumb like many people out there. A car is to be used and if its an asset (something that puts money in your pocket ), then make it labor hard for you.
> 2012,2013,2014 japanese cars are pretty cheap on kijiji. btw mine is still running strong after putting all those miles on it. I'm still milking it until the well runs dry, then ill donate it to charity
> 
> BTW message me if you wanna make what im making


Without posting hours worked your post is incomplete. Get with the program.


----------



## Codyboy1

I'm curious, how many hours per week are you. I drive uber black/suv. been with uber in ATL for five years. That first year, I busted my ass and averaged 2-2200 per week, and my rates are four times yours. And that first year, even black suv got a bunch in surges


----------



## Coachman

The dude did 43 trips in one day. That's an insane number of hours on the road. He averaged $13.87 per trip. That's a little higher than my ~$10 per trip, not accounting for Canadian rates.


----------



## 10G

I once did $3000 in a week working about 56 hours (uberx and regular lyft). You might be wondering how that is possible. 5x and 600% all day. I only hit $2000 mark 3 times over the past 3 years. But to do it on a weekly basis where I'm at. It will probably take over 75 hours. San fran looks to be the best market to hit 2k easily with less hours and ride. It's where I'm heading.


----------



## seymour

I make $1k week, working part time. Average close to $40/hr. Less than 5hrs per day. Work smarter, not harder. I am still very new, less than 250 rides.


----------



## wb6vpm

seymour said:


> I make $1k week, working part time. Average close to $40/hr. Less than 5hrs per day. Work smarter, not harder. I am still very new, less than 250 rides.


That'll change, right now they're cherry-picking you to give you the good rides to get you hooked...


----------



## seymour

wb6vpm said:


> That'll change, right now they're cherry-picking you to give you the good rides to get you hooked...


yeah, that's what I am afraid of. I really shouldn't have said 'work smarter' - there is some truth in that but you take the rides they give you and sometimes your numbers look good and I am sure sometimes they won't.


----------



## rtran

I make around $400 working 20ish hours a week just doing UE so it's definitely possible.
I've made 700 working almost 40 with just UE. UE is very strategic so it's hard to get constant pings all day as most people eat during normal times.
If I strategize and include ride sharing, I believe I could do $1000 a week with around 40 hours.


----------



## RoadWarrior1978

It possible yankees


----------



## Oscar Levant

7Miles said:


> Here in San Diego per mile is $1.16 yet I am far from not just $2000 but from $1000 per week.
> And I am old timer, so Uber and Lyft take only 20% from me.


I've been driving for Uber in San Diego for 4 years. they take far more than 20%, because you should calculate your percentage on what they actually charge drivers. On a good trip, the service fee might be a hefty 10 bucks, and a booking fee on top of it.

That drives your % down to about 60% or even less on shorter trips.

No cab company I ever worked for had both a service fee and a booking fee. The flag drop was usually a 2 bucks, and that was it, it didn't go up with the fare.



RoadWarrior1978 said:


> It possible yankees


I find that the hours they report way understate my actual hours on the road.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain

One more fantasy post.


----------



## Annunaki

All I see is a bunch of losers , lazy-bums and whiners saying how its not possible ; how many hours do you put in; youre putting mileage on your car ; your car has lost alot of value ; BLA BLA BLA ...
All these are excuses for weak minded people. ..!

So i wont even bother. BTW currently i gross about CAD. 9,000 - 10,000 a month and i have a cheap honda excellent on gas. i work 6 days a week, 10 to 12 hours , but on Saturdays i push to about 14 hours. I have all the free time to put in the hours , so I decide on what to do. If you feel 8 hours is enough for you just because you're lazy or rather you came from a factory oriented environment , or even from a 9am to 5pm environment, then eat that humble pie.
The difference between you and I will be in my bank balance. we all have 24 hours in a day. If you only spend 8 hours to work, and sleep for 6 hours , you still have 10 hours left in that day. What are you doing with that 10 hours that is really making you a better person financially, interllectually, physically etc.
If the answer is NOTHING , then youre in the same class with the 80% who will live their lives with no definite chief aim. Running the rat race and before long, they realise that they're 45 to 60 years old with nothing to show for, still paying mortgage , or even worse 2 months away from homelessness.

Some of you will attack me saying "WELL, BUT YOU'LL PAY ALOT IN TAXES ". and my answer is NO I WONT . Thats why you get yourself a good tax accountant who can advise you on what to do to minimise paying much in taxes. Follow what the rich do and you'll succeed.
I write off literally evrything. From new clothes i but, to cologne, water, juices, car service, winter and summer tires, lunches , dinners, gas, phone bill, internet, purchase of new phones etcetc. name it, i got it down.
And much more..
Dont be cheap on your accountant. Get someone qualified and who knows what he is doing . Youll be on your way to the bank smiling. Be like donald trump. He said he is a billionaire but he pays less in taxes than the average 9am to 5pm worker. And thats you ! LOL

Smarten up guys. Stop whining and start making changes in your life and work ethics. Dont be like everyone ekse, talking their talk and seeing through their lenses. Youll all be drowning in the same boat. Curve out a path for yourself and youll succeed.

Let me now sit back and see the miserable uber drivers who make less than $600 to $800 a week attack me like a venomous snake . LOL


----------



## HotUberMess

1.5 years later, still a new user, bumping your old post, desperate for attention, trolling the forum.

Yawnnnnn

*Ignore feature*


----------



## Annunaki

☝☝☝There goes the first sucker.!
Lol.
A desperate uber crybaby who makes less than $1,000 a week and can't stand it when other drivers are making good money.

Keep roasting in your ignorance.

"Mr.Hot ubermess" ... keep talking trash while we are making money !
Let those figures below give you a temporary heart attack.


----------



## seymour

Amen, brother~! Those are great stats BTW - thanks for posting!


----------



## Fozzie

So you're working 70+ hrs a week to gross an average of what, $1900 CAD? ($1900 CAD is approx $1450 USD)

Trying to be optimistic, say you only worked 60 hrs, then you're grossing the equivalent of ~$24 USD /hr.

Once you subtract your car payment, gas, insurance, maintenance, etc, you just ran your car into the ground for the same amount McDonalds workers make. (And you're proud of it!)

*CONGRATULATIONS and Uber on!*


----------



## Annunaki

You're welcome Seymour . If you need any tips let me know..

Trust me bro , those figures are doable in any city as long as one is willing to take the time and study the market , and find a perfect niche to operate in. 

I've taught a few of my colleagues here in Toronto my ways of working and they went from making $500 a week to $1200 and more. 
It's all about determination and following the footsteps of someone who has already walked the walk. 
But one cannot make that progress by trying to bring down another driver who is already making that money and has proven himself.
Anyways, hit me up if you have any queries. !
Thanks bro.!


----------



## seymour

Fozzie said:


> So you're working 70+ hrs a week to gross an average of what, $1900 CAD? ($1900 CAD is approx $1450 USD)
> 
> Trying to be optimistic, say you only worked 60 hrs, then you're grossing the equivalent of ~$24 USD /hr.
> 
> Once you subtract your car payment, gas, insurance, maintenance, etc, you just ran your can into the ground for the same amount McDonalds workers make. (And you're proud of it!)
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS and Uber on!*


Are you and OkPhilip related by any chance?


----------



## Annunaki

Fozzie said:


> So you're working 70+ hrs a week to gross an average of what, $1900 CAD? ($1900 CAD is approx $1450 USD)
> 
> Trying to be optimistic, say you only worked 60 hrs, then you're grossing the equivalent of ~$24 USD /hr.
> 
> Once you subtract your car payment, gas, insurance, maintenance, etc, you just ran your can into the ground for the same amount McDonalds workers make. (And you're proud of it!)
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS and Uber on!*


There goes another bum. And a first class naysayer. !

I call then drivers with PHD's..
Pull Him Down !

Btw I have very minimum car maintenance . Less than $20 in maintenance per every 6 weeks and that's only oil change. Which I do myself. 
So I don't know what other expenses you're talking about, other than my gas , which is peanuts. I have a 1.6litre japanese car 4 cylinder , so I'm loving my gas consumption. Btw I'll be getting a hybrid by the end of the year , that will yield me about 1,000km on a full tank. 
I guess they makes you wanna strangle me now , since it seems like you choke when you see someone being more successful than you. 
.
Sorry bud. As I said earlier on , anyone can start a race.. bur only the thoroughbred will finish.

And I doubt you are a thoroughbred.


----------



## Fozzie

$1200 CAD a week working how many hours? I make $950+ USD per week too, but I don't work nights, I don't work weekends, and I never drive more than ~25 hrs a week.

p.s. 
who the hell is okphillip?


----------



## seymour

Annunaki said:


> You're welcome Seymour . If you need any tips let me know..
> 
> Trust me bro , those figures are doable in any city as long as one is willing to take the time and study the market , and find a perfect niche to operate in.
> 
> I've taught a few of my colleagues here in Toronto my ways of working and they went from making $500 a week to $1200 and more.
> It's all about determination and following the footsteps of someone who has already walked the walk.
> But one cannot make that progress by trying to bring down another driver who is already making that money and has proven himself.
> Anyways, hit me up if you have any queries. !
> Thanks bro.!


You are most welcome. I started here in San Francisco 3 months ago and I have been consistently earning $1k/wk working 24-26hrs a week. That's exactly what I did, studied those that are making $2500 each week and put it to the test and sure enough, it works just as well for me as it does for them.

4.5hrs work today @ $37/hr - easy money!


----------



## Annunaki

Fozzie said:


> So you're working 70+ hrs a week to gross an average of what, $1900 CAD? ($1900 CAD is approx $1450 USD)
> 
> Trying to be optimistic, say you only worked 60 hrs, then you're grossing the equivalent of ~$24 USD /hr.
> 
> Once you subtract your car payment, gas, insurance, maintenance, etc, you just ran your can into the ground for the same amount McDonalds workers make. (And you're proud of it!)
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS and Uber on!*


Who works 70hrs a week ? R you high ?

I work smart. Not hard. 
Sorry to burst your imagination.


----------



## Fozzie

Annunaki said:


> So i wont even bother. BTW currently i gross about CAD. 9,000 - 10,000 a month and i have a cheap honda excellent on gas*. i work 6 days a week, 10 to 12 hours , but on Saturdays i push to about 14 hours*. I have all the free time to put in the hours , so I decide on what to do.


Your words, not mine. Learning to master Uber math? Less is more, etc


----------



## Annunaki

seymour said:


> You are most welcome. I started here in San Francisco 3 months ago and I have been consistently earning $1k/wk working 24-26hrs a week. That's exactly what I did, studied those that are making $2500 each week and put it to the test and sure enough, it works just as well for me as it does for them.


Good for you bro.!
I love hearing drivers making good money and letting it be known that it's possible.

I've been seeing the surge in San fransisco from my friends profile screenshot and you guys get some insane surge prices. Lol.
Makes me wish at times I was there.!!!

Anyway , keep making that money bro. I bet 5 years from now , you'll be relaxed in your own house fully paid (with her money) with no mortgage, while these clowns on this forum are still trying to prove to people it's impossible. Lol.
Keep it up bro.!


----------



## corniilius

See that? There is hope for people with no lives.


----------



## UBERgoober123

Ha ha some ****** bragging about how much he makes on uber in CAD. That's like monopoly money. 

Ps why is there always a catch.


----------



## Annunaki

Fozzie said:


> Your words, not mine. Learning to master Uber math? Less is more, etc


Read that post again. I said currently I work 6 dyad a week.10 to 12 hours depending .
So that doesn't necessarily mean I do 70 hours.
Again , you as a grown man , have 156 hours in a week. If you work 70 hours , you still have 86 hours left in a week. What is it you're doing with those 86 hours that's making a more productive , better person or even getting you closer to your financial goal.

If your answer is nothing , then you're a buffoon.

As a man , you need to have goals and strategic means of achieving it. Personal goals , financial goals , relationship goals etc. Weekly goals , monthly , yearly goals etc.
If you don't gave this , then keep doing what your doing and go back to live your miserable life in your who knows what basement. LOL



UBERgoober123 said:


> Ha ha some ****** bragging about how much he makes on uber in CAD. That's like monopoly money.
> 
> Ps why is there always a catch.


Hahaha.
Another doouchebag with a PHD in the making. Lol.
No comment..!



HotUberMess said:


> 1.5 years later, still a new user, bumping your old post, desperate for attention, trolling the forum.
> 
> Yawnnnnn
> 
> *Ignore feature*


You being a certified member , has that put more food on your table ? 
If I were you , I'd focus more on things that would make a difference in my life , not who is a new member on the forum , how many years is he on the forum bla bla bla.

But from your profile pic , I can clearly see where you're coming from.
Your thoughts manifest and become the fabric of your face..

Change your thoughts and change your life face. Thinking in the negative and impossibilities , makes you miserable and gives you the same appearance even if you smile.


----------



## UBERgoober123

Hey look at this dooche he made 1.6 million pesos. 100k pennies and .0000000000000001 Btc. Get outta here.

Use a real currency.



Annunaki said:


> Read that post again. I said currently I work 6 dyad a week.10 to 12 hours depending .
> So that doesn't necessarily mean I do 70 hours.
> Again , you as a grown man , have 156 hours in a week. If you work 70 hours , you still have 86 hours left in a week. What is it you're doing with those 86 hours that's making a more productive , better person or even getting you closer to your financial goal.
> 
> If your answer is nothing , then you're a buffoon.
> 
> As a man , you need to have goals and strategic means of achieving it. Personal goals , financial goals , relationship goals etc. Weekly goals , monthly , yearly goals etc.
> If you don't gave this , then keep doing what your doing and go back to live your miserable life in your who knows what basement. LOL
> 
> Hahaha.
> Another doouchebag with a PHD in the making. Lol.
> No comment..!
> 
> You being a certified member , has that put more food on your table ?
> If I were you , I'd focus more on things that would make a difference in my life , not who is a new member on the forum , how many years is he on the forum bla bla bla.
> 
> But from your profile pic , I can clearly see where you're coming from.
> Your thoughts manifest and become the fabric of your face..
> 
> Change your thoughts and change your life face. Thinking in the negative and impossibilities , makes you miserable and gives you the same appearance even if you smile.


----------



## Annunaki

UBERgoober123 said:


> Hey look at this dooche he made 1.6 million pesos. 100k pennies and .0000000000000001 Btc. Get outta here.
> 
> Use a real currency.


There is no known cure for ignorance and stupidity. Please drown in yours .
I'm sorry


----------



## UBERgoober123

And here I am working for other companies bc they pay more. With the app update uber cut our pay by 30% just added boost back today. And you're online bragging, youre the idiot. Or youre a troll.


----------



## Fozzie

Annunaki said:


> Read that post again. I said currently I work 6 dyad a week.10 to 12 hours depending .
> So that doesn't necessarily mean I do 70 hours.
> Again , you as a grown man , have 156 hours in a week. If you work 70 hours , you still have 86 hours left in a week. What is it you're doing with those 86 hours that's making a more productive , better person or even getting you closer to your financial goal.
> 
> If your answer is nothing , then you're a buffoon.
> 
> As a man , you need to have goals and strategic means of achieving it. Personal goals , financial goals , relationship goals etc. Weekly goals , monthly , yearly goals etc.
> If you don't gave this , then keep doing what your doing and go back to live your miserable life in your who knows what basement. LOL


Enough with the word games. 
It's just one question: How many hours a week do you work?

Regarding your question about what I do in my off time, I spend time with family and friends, volunteer in my community, travel, and enjoy life. Not everything needs to be so regimented. Relax, and try to enjoy life while you can. (FWIW I have pensions, investments, rental properties, and my homes and vehicles are all paid off. Welcome to my "basement")

p.s. Your "as a man" statements don't apply. See my profile...


----------



## HotUberMess

Well I didn't want to make anyone jealous but....


----------



## Annunaki

UBERgoober123 said:


> And here I am working for other companies bc they pay more. With the app update uber cut our pay by 30% just added boost back today. And you're online bragging, youre the idiot. Or youre a troll.


Hahaha. ... wishful thinking . ! "I'm here working with other companies bcoz they pay more ". Hahaha.

So stacking food on Walmart shelves is also a braggable gig huh. 
Dream on.!
Heheheh


----------



## Fozzie

Annunaki said:


> Hahaha. ... wishful thinking . ! "I'm here working with other companies bcoz they pay more ". Hahaha.
> 
> So stacking food on Walmart shelves is also a braggable gig huh.
> Dream on.!
> Heheheh


Says the proud Uber driver...


----------



## Annunaki

HotUberMess said:


> Well I didn't want to make anyone jealous but....
> 
> View attachment 253260


I got no words for you. After spending your while afternoon photoshopping , you still got it wrong. Smh. What a colossal disaster.
From "$$"88136.02 to your dollar sign facing the wrong way to having "$000.00 ".



Fozzie said:


> Enough with the word games.
> It's just one question: How many hours a week do you work?
> 
> Regarding your question about what I do in my off time, I spend time with family and friends, volunteer in my community, travel, and enjoy life. Not everything needs to be so regimented. Relax, and try to enjoy life while you can. (FWIW I have pensions, investments, rental properties, and my homes and vehicles are all paid off. Welcome to my "basement")
> 
> p.s. Your "as a man" statements don't apply. See my profile...


Hahaha..you have pensions , investments , rental, homes n vehicles paid but still you cry over dimes owed to you by uber. Hehehe.

A


----------



## bsliv

Some tend to be vague with the hours worked, miles driven, etc. Some even have secrets they only share with the blessed. Others tend to doubt those that aren't forthright and attempt to be demeaning.


----------



## 404NofFound

Only $2000 a week? What a loser!


----------



## Fozzie

Annunaki said:


> Hahaha..you have pensions , investments , rental, homes n vehicles paid but still you cry over dimes owed to you by uber. Hehehe.


Let me guess, you think that if a driver has money we should work for free? That we should allow companies like Uber and Lyft to scam money that's rightfully ours? No thanks, I have too much self respect to allow that to happen.

Someday I hope you grow up and have the pensions, investments and other financial resources needed to survive in todays society. (Learning a bit of civility probably wouldn't hurt either)


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I didn’t know there are 156 hours in a Canadian week.


----------



## Annunaki

404NofFound said:


> Only $2000 a week? What a loser!


Here goes another dummy. NkT.


----------



## corniilius

Fozzie said:


> Let me guess, you think that if a driver has money we should work for free? That we should allow companies like Uber and Lyft to scam money that's rightfully ours? No thanks, I have too much self respect to allow that to happen.
> 
> Someday I hope you grow up and have the pensions, investments and other financial resources needed to survive in todays society. (Learning a bit of civility probably wouldn't hurt either)


I wouldn't get too upset. Any loser with no family, girlfriend, social life, or working toward improving their life instead of constantly running on a wheel and going nowhere, like a hamster could drive for Uber non-stop. I can't wait to see what happens when his car breaks down. probably end up offing himself, since he will no longer be able to pretend he's rolling.


----------



## jdo1

Sounds like a lot of jealousy in this thread about OP money making power. You guys need to stop drinking that haterade.


----------



## corniilius

No, sock puppet, just calling it like I see it. I wouldn't trade lives with the OP for anything. Perfectly happy driving less than 20 hours a week along with working a real job, raising my kid, saving for the future and getting service on a regular basis, but you do you.


----------



## jdo1

corniilius said:


> No, sock puppet, just calling it like I see it. I wouldn't trade lives with the OP for anything. Perfectly happy driving less than 20 hours a week along with working a real job, raising my kid, saving for the future and getting service on a regular basis, but you do you.


but in one of your post your basically saying he would be "****ed" if his car broke down, like do you know where he is financially?


----------



## corniilius

jdo1 said:


> but in one of your post your basically saying he would be "&%[email protected]!*ed" if his car broke down, like do you know where he is financially?


I honestly don't care. Gonna go enjoy my lunch now. Have fun anting.


----------



## jdo1

corniilius said:


> I honestly don't care. Gonna go enjoy my lunch now. Have fun anting.


running away from an argument? why don't you be a real man about it.


----------



## corniilius

jdo1 said:


> running away from an argument? why don't you be a real man about it.


LMAO! Son, do you realize how ridiculous you sound? The weakest dog always barks the loudest. Guess which one you are.


----------



## jdo1

corniilius said:


> LMAO! Son, do you realize how ridiculous you sound? The weakest dog always barks the loudest. Guess which one you are.


Says the guy that demoralizing someone because of how much they make doing uber/lyft. You sounds like a real man insinuating someone would commit suicide as well.


----------



## corniilius

sniff

And another thing, what's with all of this "real man" garbage? It sounds like you're desperately overcompensating for something. The only people I've come across that talk like that usually feel inferior in some way.


----------



## 404NofFound

Annunaki said:


> Here goes another dummy. NkT.


It was a joke. $2000 a week is unusual and by this point you should know that. It is a lot to make in a week. I Never said anything about you lying or exaggerating as everyone else has. Dummy.


----------

